# Convalescent Pup - new pics of Binne



## Heather (Oct 11, 2008)

Binne was spayed on Wednesday...she has had some rare moments of quiet which I've tried to capitalize on...  

The first photo's color is most accurate.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 11, 2008)

oh, sweetie....


----------



## Hera (Oct 11, 2008)

I love her soulful eyes. What a sweetie.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 11, 2008)

Pure innocence!


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> Pure innocence!



Oh, not so much! :rollhappy:

She does have our heartstrings though (and the whole neighborhood's!) We're all a bit enamored!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 11, 2008)

What a doll! :smitten:


----------



## nikv (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, how cute! :rollhappy:


----------



## Candace (Oct 11, 2008)

Aw....


----------



## Elena (Oct 11, 2008)

:smitten: what a sweetie


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 11, 2008)

Adorable!!! She is a lady...!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2008)

Her eyes look mischievous.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 11, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> She is a lady...!!!



...Well, not any more. Cute pup!

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like she's thinking, "How could you do that to me!?".


----------



## Heather (Oct 14, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Her eyes look mischievous.



Yeah, she definitely has a very contrary look she gives when she knows she's being mischievous. We've had some serious potty training issues since the operation, but she seems to be feeling better!


----------

